# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  società Srl in liquidazione, rischio fallimento?

## ravenvolley

Ciao a tutti sono nuovo del forum.
Sono amministratore ed ora anche liquidatore di una società a responsabilità limitata che opera nel campo pubblicitario.
Purtroppo a causa della crisi e di un paio di "botte" da parte di clienti che non pagano, ho preso la decisione di mettere il liquidazione la società visto che i debiti sono ancora sanabili. Ho messo a disposizione quasi tutto quello che avevo personalmente, 35.000 euro, per sanare i debiti e raggiungere degli accordi di saldo e stralcio con fornitori e banca. Hanno quasi tutti accettato, tranne per il momento uno che non ne vuole sapere e che massimo mi fa un piccolo sconto sul dovuto. Altrimenti continua per le vie legali, con ingiunzioni di pagamento e istanze di fallimento. I vari creditori sono:
- i fornitori (utenze comprese) circa 18.000 euro la maggior parte dei quali sanati con accordi di saldo e stralcio;
- la banca scoperto di conto corrente di 15.000 euro;
- l'erario circa 15.000 euro.
La mia domanda è questa: se non raggiungo l'accordo con tutti o anche con uno soltanto di questi "creditori" rischio il fallimento? Grazie mille ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La mia domanda è questa: se non raggiungo l'accordo con tutti o anche con uno soltanto di questi "creditori" rischio il fallimento? Grazie mille ciao

  Solo teoricamente, a mio avviso.

----------


## Niccolò

> ....La mia domanda è questa: se non raggiungo l'accordo con tutti o anche con uno soltanto di questi "creditori" rischio il fallimento? Grazie mille ciao

  Per il fallimento non ci sono i presupposti, per una lunga causa civile, sì. Un accordo "alla buona" non è opponibile a terzi.

----------


## ravenvolley

Ciao e grazie delle vs. risposte. Niccolo' scusa che significa un accordo alla buona non e' opponibile a terzi? Sto facendo proposte di transazione con tutti al 40% e' idonea come percentuale? E soprattutto con il debito dello Stato come mi devo comportare, se non pago che mi succede? Grazie ancora

----------


## Niccolò

> Ciao e grazie delle vs. risposte. Niccolo' scusa che significa un accordo alla buona non e' opponibile a terzi? Sto facendo proposte di transazione con tutti al 40% e' idonea come percentuale? E soprattutto con il debito dello Stato come mi devo comportare, se non pago che mi succede? Grazie ancora

  Salvo smentite, per un creditore la percentuale idonea è il 100%  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Per "alla buona" intendo un accordo preso singolarmente con ogni creditore, patteggiando la percentuale di debito che intendi pagare e quale invece non sarà mai onorata. Esistono procedure concorsuali, poi da ratificare in tribunale, per chiudere una società rinegoziando i debiti con i propri creditori, ma non credo sia certo questo il caso. 
Fossi in te chiederei consiglio ad un consulente, il rischio è che tutta questa procedura ti venga contestata da chi non verrà integralmente rimborsato.

----------


## ravenvolley

> Salvo smentite, per un creditore la percentuale idonea è il 100%  
> Per "alla buona" intendo un accordo preso singolarmente con ogni creditore, patteggiando la percentuale di debito che intendi pagare e quale invece non sarà mai onorata. Esistono procedure concorsuali, poi da ratificare in tribunale, per chiudere una società rinegoziando i debiti con i propri creditori, ma non credo sia certo questo il caso. 
> Fossi in te chiederei consiglio ad un consulente, il rischio è che tutta questa procedura ti venga contestata da chi non verrà integralmente rimborsato.

  e con lo Stato?

----------


## Niccolò

> e con lo Stato?

  Ogni alternativa al pagamento integrale la vedo difficile. 
Dubito che ci sia qualcuno che si prenda la responsabilità di stralciare un credito (e dubito che qualcuno abbia il potere di farlo, se non nelle sedi competenti) e se chiudi senza un accordo sicuramente ti chiameranno a risponderne.

----------


## nikoneffedue

Salve a tutti, anche io sono nuovo del forum. A ravenvolley consiglierei di farsi assistere da un professionista. In genere il loro costo è giustificato dal risultato che si ottiene. Pur non essendo esperto del settore credo sia possibile un accordo anche con lo stato, per l'iva e altre imposte eventualmente non pagate. Non credo che la sua società abbia i presupposti per il fallimento ma comunque nel caso meglio evitare di violare la regola della par condicio. Dovrebbe quindi offrire la stessa percentuale a tutti i creditori e se qualcuno non accetta meglio rivedere il tutto. Saluti

----------


## Luca Bi

In caso di accesso alle "procedure concorsuali", allora è possibile transare anche col creditore Fisco.  :Cool:  
Abbiamo pubblicato alcuni interessanti interventi del dott. Cerato in materia: commercialista Telematico, quotidiano di informazioni di carattere fiscale e societario per imprenditori, professionisti e privati cittadini - Dott. Sandro Cerato

----------

